# FS: Volkl Mantras 184cm



## persee (Jan 31, 2011)

184 cm Mantras. 133-96-116, radius 22.5 meteres.  

Skied 4-5 days total. Great skis in great shape. These are wonderful skis, just not right for the skier. Only drilled once and come with Dynastar PX 14 TI bindings with wide-brake, din range 5-14.  One of the most popular powder or allmountain west skis out there. Bases are very good. I have photos available upon request.

Skis are in the Boston area , but could transport to Western MA, or NH. $350 OBO.


----------



## persee (Feb 1, 2011)

And now for the photos... 

Tops of the skis :

Upper part of the bases :

Lower part of the bases 

These really are great skis!


----------



## powpig2002 (Feb 5, 2011)

350 with bindings. steal.


----------



## roark (Feb 5, 2011)

Mounted for what Bsl?


----------



## billski (Feb 5, 2011)

I could never keep my bases or top sheet looking so nice...


----------



## persee (Feb 5, 2011)

Mounted for a 315mm BSL.

They're in great shape due to seeing limited action.


----------



## persee (Feb 16, 2011)

These are still available. Great skis!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 13, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## MattGoose (Mar 16, 2011)

Did these go?

What year?

Thanks!


----------



## persee (Mar 31, 2011)

Skis have been sold.


----------

